# L&M Attic Sale this week - Post your Scores!!



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

When I was at my daughter’s lesson the other day, I spotted an SG with some other used gear, stashed under a cover. They said the Attic Sale was coming up the following week (this Friday) and on Monday, I could check online for the price.

I just looked and the $1899 SG is only $1499 for a Demo.No thanks. But one screaming deal I DID spot was at the Kanata location.

They have a used 2016 Gibson ES-335 Studio for $1099.










I won’t be buying it so I figured I would throw it up here for someone else to grab.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice - I wish I was in Ontario on Friday. Do these sales still have people lined up in the morning, or are things more chill now? I have my eye on something I may send my daughter to try to pick up but don't want to waste her time.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up.

Just did a quick scan and some deals that seem decent...

Toronto (Bloor) will have a Roland JC120 for $499

Burlington has a Godin 5th Ave Kingpin II also for $499


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Definitely a couple of things I would really want but a 4 hour drive one way in the middle of the night so I can be there at 4am would be a bit of a risk.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few items I have my eye on - mostly PA and lighting. I won't line up, but will probably show up about 15 minutes after opening. The stuff I'm interested in isn't high-demand stuff (or must-have stuff, for that matter).


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw only ONE thing at my L&M (even the 2 other semi local) and it is out of any budget I might have thought I'd have..........so I was told. It's a CS Strat that even she thinks is pretty cool, buuuuuuuuuuut, a bit much even though it's 2nd hand AND on sale. I can always wish and dream.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wish they did the online version this time around!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

DC23 said:


> Wish they did the online version this time around!


I dunno... the online version was expensive for me - I was able to buy stuff at four different locations. 😬


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

If you need an acoustic, L&M South Edmonton will have a Martin 00-15M for $1,075. Not a bad deal IMO.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

bw66 said:


> I dunno... the online version was expensive for me - I was able to buy stuff at four different locations. 😬


This is the first time I've seen things I want...and I'm nowhere near the stores haha.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I asked if I was going to have to compete with online if I wanted to line up. They said they weren't doing it this year. He said last year, for example, they had about 60 items sold online so not only was their back room full, but they just aren't set up for shipping on that scale.

Plus, the items that get snapped up online are the ones that normally sell right away, in person. Even without online, by guess is they probably would have sold 50 of those 60 items anyway with a lot less work.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> I asked if I was going to have to compete with online if I wanted to line up. They said they weren't doing it this year. He said last year, for example, they had about 60 items sold online so not only was their back room full, but they just aren't set up for shipping on that scale.
> 
> Plus, the items that get snapped up online are the ones that normally sell right away, in person. Even without online, by guess is they probably would have sold 50 of those 60 items anyway with a lot less work.


That makes a lot of sense. Oh well. The wallet is safe unless the things I'm interested in happen to stick around. I doubt it as these things seem to attract a lot of flippers.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you get there and there is a big lineup, stagger around and cough a lot. That should clear the way.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Damn that 335 studio is tempting


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Anyone know what the lineup is usually like at Ottawa area stores?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> When I was at my daughter’s lesson the other day, I spotted an SG with some other used gear, stashed under a cover. They said the Attic Sale was coming up the following week (this Friday) and on Monday, I could check online for the price.
> 
> I just looked and the $1899 SG is only $1499 for a Demo.No thanks. But one screaming deal I DID spot was at the Kanata location.
> 
> ...


I'd be really working to get that SG if it were in Pelham.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Is there a link some where that I can see whats available at what store? Theres a few things I'm looking for and I've got about 4 L&M stores close to me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, I dont have time to run around to their different locations in the hopes of finding a needle in a haystack.
Online or fuck off.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Is there a link some where that I can see whats available at what store? Theres a few things I'm looking for and I've got about 4 L&M stores close to me.


The splash page on L&M's website will take you to the dedicated page. Unfortunately, you can't search globally and see all results for a particular product. You'll have to do a store-by-store search of every location.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Crap. I just bought a Mesa Boogie Fillmore 50 1X12 combo (which I love) paid $2,179 and I see a new one in the attic sale at the Burlington store for $1,899. I called the Cambridge store where I bought it and talked to the manager about a price match as its been less than 2 weeks. He initially said they couldn't match the attic sale and I said, "Well its significant enough that would make me return mine and go pick up the better deal (yeah I don't really want to do that) so he's checking in to it. I'd be happy with even 50% of the discount.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/AtticSale2021


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Jalexander said:


> Anyone know what the lineup is usually like at Ottawa area stores?


I think it was boxing day, but I lined up at the Orleans location a couple hours early once for a REALLY cheap Japanese Gretsch. The second person showed up about 30 minutes before opening. By around 15 to 20 minutes before, the rest of the line filled in.

I was _waaay_ too early but it was similar to the 335 Studio. It was a $3500 guitar for $1200. In hindsight, I could have shown up 30 or 40 minutes early but if one other person who wanted the Gretsch had also decided to be extra early, I would've been out of luck. Look at it this way, you may waste an hour of your morning if you show up 90 minutes too early, but when will the next Gibson ES for $1099 come around?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I'd be really working to get that SG if it were in Pelham.


I could never make up my mind which colour of that Special I wanted more. Normally, Pelham hands down but I already have 3 other Gibsons in PB. When a used Blue one popped up at a really good price, my decision was made for me.

If the Burgundy one had been cheaper, I'd take a run at it but for these, $1400 all-in is my upper limit. A few months back, one of the Alberta stores had a used Burgundy one for $1249 but after shipping (even between stores) and tax, it was over $1500. I was hoping this one would have been a similar discount.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess the Fillmore in Burlington has a bit of water damage to the front grill so they won't price match which I guess is understandable. Gives me some thought as to whether I return mine and get the one with a little bit of water damage that may be insignificant, for a $280 savings. Likely I'll not be doing that.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I could never make up my mind which colour of that Special I wanted more. Normally, Pelham hands down but I already have 3 other Gibsons in PB. When a used Blue one popped up at a really good price, my decision was made for me.
> 
> If the Burgundy one had been cheaper, I'd take a run at it but for these, $1400 all-in is my upper limit. A few months back, one of the Alberta stores had a used Burgundy one for $1249 but after shipping (even between stores) and tax, it was over $1500. I was hoping this one would have been a similar discount.


I'm now very consistently eyeing Pelham SG's and Les Paul's. Yes, you're at least partially responsible for it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I'm now very consistently eyeing Pelham SG's and Les Paul's. Yes, you're at least partially responsible for it.


Just glad I could help.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Just glad I could help.


I wish I could have been in a position to grab that standard that popped up on Kijiji a little while ago, but it is what it is.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

The L&M in Cambridge has a 2016 Gibson Firebird V for $899


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

michaelsegui said:


> The L&M in Cambridge has a 2016 Gibson Firebird V for $899


Damn! That's almost worth the drive from Ottawa.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Damn! That's almost worth the drive from Ottawa.


If I didn't prefer 50s necks I would be all over it


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I went through all the guitars starting at my closest store and worked my way out and found ... absolutely nothing for me.
Probably a good thing since I already have everything I need and then some.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I asked if I was going to have to compete with online if I wanted to line up. They said they weren't doing it this year. He said last year, for example, they had about 60 items sold online so not only was their back room full, but they just aren't set up for shipping on that scale.
> 
> Plus, the items that get snapped up online are the ones that normally sell right away, in person. Even without online, by guess is they probably would have sold 50 of those 60 items anyway with a lot less work.


Also they seemed to have some network issues last time which made it hard for people to even get on the site. A few items I picked up a bit later in the day - they were unavailable (probably in a "cart" that got abandoned) and then re-appeared a while later.

Pretty sure that they weren't offering shipping or store transfer - I had to go and pick up all of my purchases. Most were fairly local, but I got a great deal on a mic in Peterborough and probably would have sprung for shipping had it been available.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Ya, I dont have time to run around to their different locations in the hopes of finding a needle in a haystack.
> Online or fuck off.


You have no sense of adventure!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

They must do this just to generate chit chat and a lineup at the store. Everything I see on the lists they could simply put for sale at those prices on their website, then ship or store transfer as needed. Are they hoping people show up and buy something else when the dream bargain guitar is already sold?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> They must do this just to generate chit chat and a lineup at the store. Everything I see on the lists they could simply put for sale at those prices on their website, then ship or store transfer as needed. Are they hoping people show up and buy something else when the dream bargain guitar is already sold?


Pretty much. In my experience most of the stuff is either demo stuff that's in like new shape and lightly discounted, or it's used/ex-rental stuff that's really beat up and therefore deeply discounted. It's a not bait and switch per se because the advertised item does exist, but it's a bait and switch. They know once people come into the store looking to spend money that they'll get into a frenzy.

A couple years ago I bought an amp at one of their inventory sales. I couldn't count the amount of times I heard "Sorry, that's sold already but we have this AND we have 0% 6 month financing." while I waited to check out. I also watched people who came in to buy a used 20w amp (They had a blonde DRRI advertised) talk themselves into a Twin. A 100lbs, 100w amp isn't something one should be buying on a whim, lol.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Is anyone else confused by Long and McQuade's unwillingness to transition to online over the last almost 2 years? It's really baffling to me.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay Player said:


> Is anyone else confused by Long and McQuade's unwillingness to transition to online over the last almost 2 years? It's really baffling to me.


I'm more confused at their inability to adequately search used inventory unless you provide them with a sku of the exact item. I don't know how many times I've tried but they're like "just check on our local store specials". Based on their attic sale list, clearly their local store specials isn't a comprehensive list of used items.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They own their retail locations.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Verne said:


> I saw only ONE thing at my L&M (even the 2 other semi local) and it is out of any budget I might have thought I'd have..........so I was told. It's a CS Strat that even she thinks is pretty cool, buuuuuuuuuuut, a bit much even though it's 2nd hand AND on sale. I can always wish and dream.
> 
> View attachment 379495


Is this one going on sale? I tried it briefly, it's fun.

I wonder if the charcoal 594 LTD's that have been sitting will see a deeper discount.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

yes it is.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> They own their retail locations.


Huh?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> Huh?


They started buying the actual real property they have their stores in.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> When I was at my daughter’s lesson the other day, I spotted an SG with some other used gear, stashed under a cover. They said the Attic Sale was coming up the following week (this Friday) and on Monday, I could check online for the price.
> 
> I just looked and the $1899 SG is only $1499 for a Demo.No thanks. But one screaming deal I DID spot was at the Kanata location.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great price but with such a discount I wonder what is wrong with it?
Would be worth finding out .

Major crack or truss rod issue maybe?

I had a 2016 Les Paul’s Standard with major trus rod issues … back it went


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Most of their sales suck. Reduce the price on a bunch of overpriced used gear, but still keep it overpriced, and call it a sale. Garbage.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Tim Plains said:


> Most of their sales suck. Reduce the price on a bunch of overpriced used gear, but still keep it overpriced, and call it a sale. Garbage.


Most of the time I have gone in , most of it is the second rate stuff they can’t move as there is something wrong with it that the general used rack can’t sell . 
generally usually priced still too high and if it’s priced well , take a really good look as I could bet dollars there is something wrong with it on account for the low price.


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

I find Long and Mcquade sales very underwhelming. Many other local shops do better sales more often and their new items are in worse condition than used stuff I've seen or bought on craigslist.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> They started buying the actual real property they have their stores in.


That's what I thought you were saying, but I don't really understand the context


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> You have no sense of adventure!


 i just don’t have that much time to waste.

hey I’ve bought guitars sight unseen from places like Newfoundland on Kijiji before. That’s plenty adventurous!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> That's what I thought you were saying, but I don't really understand the context


They have invested 10s of millions into real estate, so going online is counterproductive to the brick and mortar model.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> Looks like a great price but with such a discount I wonder what is wrong with it?
> Would be worth finding out .
> 
> Major crack or truss rod issue maybe?
> ...


Used gear comes with (at least) a 90 warranty and they wouldn't sell it if it were actually damaged. Sometimes they throw one really good deal in there to get people in the door. Sometimes it's a return, a rental, a trade in, or possibly any combination of the three and they did the math.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> They have invested 10s of millions into real estate, so going online is counterproductive to the brick and mortar model.


Not if you do in store pickup. I can do ship to store, or transfer between stores for free on new items, but am basically shut out of doing it with used stuff. I'll often see pedals and think "Man, that's a great deal. Too bad the $40 for shipping will make it the same price as new." They also don't show full used inventories online, so I could be looking for something specific and rather than being able to look it up, and have it transferred to my local store. I need to pray that they post it on gear hunter, and then that the store will be willing to ship it to me.

The real estate also holds most of it's value just by existing. The store isn't where they're making the profits on that deal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They probably buy the whole building or plaza and have rental income as well.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> They have a used 2016 Gibson ES-335 Studio for $1099.
> 
> View attachment 379477
> 
> ...


Someone should buy this, quickly tire of it, and sell it to me at a steep discount. Yes, that should happen,


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone in Oshawa?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

4 years ago I walked into l&m and asked if they had a used j45 in their inventory. They did, and shipped it to my store from Winnipeg for $40.00(?) non refundable. I couldn’t have known about it otherwise. It was a rental. Great guitar, a few pick swirls ( somebody really liked to strum wildly). I had to go in so they could check their system. I probably bought strings when I picked it up.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Anyone in Oshawa?
> 
> View attachment 379636


If I liked Les Pauls, the Oshawa store, and lining up early in the morning, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh man...I might have to visit Oshawa this Friday...good thing I booked the day off a long time ago


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with the Burlington store? Is anyone going to the Brampton store?

The Burlington store lists these two, by the serial numbers they seem to be amps, anyone know what they are?
”FENDER CUSTOM SHOP C” CZ511115
“FENDER CUSTOM SHOP D” R49390

There are few other stores with listings like “68/69 Fender Drip Ed”


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hammerhands said:


> There are few other stores with listings like “68/69 Fender Drip Ed”


Drip Edge Fender Amp Years of Production | Warehouse Guitar Speakers


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I know what the drip edge is, but is the amp a Bassman, a Deluxe, a Pro?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bloor seems to have a few good deals, especially on used Epiphones. The ones close to me have maybe 1 or 2 good deals, then meh on everything else.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

dmc69 said:


> Bloor seems to have a few good deals, especially on used Epiphones. The ones close to me have maybe 1 or 2 good deals, then meh on everything else.


Yeah just noticed that they have quite a few things for sale. I wonder what the lineup for that store is going to look like...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> Bloor seems to have a few good deals, especially on used Epiphones. The ones close to me have maybe 1 or 2 good deals, then meh on everything else.


It used to be that the Bloor store was one of only 3 stores nationwide that had the Attic Sale. Despite the slimmer pickings of the every-store version, I like it better this way as the Bloor store wasn't ever a realistic destination early on a Friday morning.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Having been to some over the past few years at a couple of the bigger locations, there were generally a handful of people waiting between an hour or two before...but there were always one or two folks that either camped overnight prior or arrived very early in the morning.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

DC23 said:


> Having been to some over the past few years at a couple of the bigger locations, there were generally a handful of people waiting between an hour or two before...but there were always one or two folks that either camped overnight prior or arrived very early in the morning.


I've definitely seen this at the Bloor location. There were folks who'd camp overnight and then sell their spots the next day. Pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> as to whether I return mine and get the one with a little bit of water damage


Go try to buy the other one, if you get it, return the first one (30 days baby!)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> Go try to buy the other one, if you get it, return the first one (30 days baby!)


Sneaky, but serial number would not match.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Verne said:


> Sneaky, but serial number would not match.


Oh, I know, but he’s worried about the price difference, he goes and gets the cheaper used one, returns his more expensive one within the 30 days for a full refund.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gotcha!!!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

When deciding between the savings on the used and new one I always factor in the cost of their performance warranty (and potentials repairs) and then decide if it's worth the savings


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Burlington store? Is anyone going to the Brampton store?
> 
> The Burlington store lists these two, by the serial numbers they seem to be amps, anyone know what they are?
> ”FENDER CUSTOM SHOP C” CZ511115
> ...


Which store has the 68/69 Fender Drip Ed?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a feeling that the SG I was looking at won’t sell at the price they’re asking for it.
I wonder if after it’s been there a week, they might be motivated enough to discount it.

I doubt it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> I have a feeling that the SG I was looking at won’t sell at the price they’re asking for it.
> I wonder if after it’s been there a week, they might be motivated enough to discount it.
> 
> I doubt it.


Not a chance. If it doesn’t sell they’ll put it in the next attic sale for $100 more.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

What are my chances of getting one of two items at the Cambridge store if I’m there at 9am?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alistair6 said:


> What are my chances of getting one of two items at the Cambridge store if I’m there at 9am?


It opens at 10:00 so I'm betting that your chances would be quite good.
I expect to be there around 9:30 or so.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So would another 50 guys or so?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So would another 50 guys or so?


I spoke to a few of the employees at the Cambridge store and they indicated that they would be asking if those waiting in line were there for a specific item...just to try and get an idea of what to possibly expect.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Griff said:


> Which store has the 68/69 Fender Drip Ed?


 Edmonton Downtown


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Edmonton Downtown


Thanks. Yeah that's low on details eh.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Alistair6 said:


> What are my chances of getting one of two items at the Cambridge store if I’m there at 9am?


I'm first in line right now.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> I'm first in line right now.


Got something special on your list?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Alistair6 said:


> What are my chances of getting one of two items at the Cambridge store if I’m there at 9am?


Well, statistically speaking, 50:50.

You either get them, or you don’t.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Anyone pass by or lined up at the Bloor store? I'd really like to get the Squier VM Jazzmaster but curious as to what the lineup there is like before making the drive down...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

#1 Daughter reports she is the first in line in Kingston (she was a bit keener than I thought necessary, but I guess I'm getting my birthday present to me!).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yikes...
Just tried to go on the website.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I got onto the site with no troubles. Going to watch the one thing I'd really like, but unlikely to get.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> #1 Daughter reports she is the first in line in Kingston (she was a bit keener than I thought necessary, but I guess I'm getting my birthday present to me!).


You _just_ got your Standard. Do you really need that Traditional too?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> You _just_ got your Standard. Do you really need that Traditional too?


But it's Mahogany!


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Decided to just hit my local one (Burlington). 5th in line at 9am.. massive line up by opening. Grabbed a Mesa triple crown head (1449) and matching 2x12 (499).. was after the sg custom at Cambridge but pivoted last night.. lol


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Alistair6 said:


> Decided to just hit my local one (Burlington).


Did you see a couple of Fender Custom Shop amps?


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Alistair6 said:


> Decided to just hit my local one (Burlington). 5th in line at 9am.. massive line up by opening. was after the sg custom at Cambridge but pivoted last night.. lol


Incredible deal on the TC and cab. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Did you see a couple of Fender Custom Shop amps?


It was nutty.. I got in and out in 5 mins. Didn’t shop around


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Do items get removed from the website spreadsheet if they are sold?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

MetalTele79 said:


> Do items get removed from the website spreadsheet if they are sold?


Well since the $1099 Gibson ES I referenced in the very first post is still listed, I’m gonna go out on a limb and say no.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

I lucked out and got the $1099 ES-335. Unfortunately it has a crack, so I’m considering returning it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

On it's way


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I got one that looks like this at the Cambridge L&M...


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a Fender AVRI '52 Hot Rod Tele for a steal in Edmonton!


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Enjoying updates on scores!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> On it's way
> 
> View attachment 380094


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> #1 Daughter reports she is the first in line in Kingston (she was a bit keener than I thought necessary, but I guess I'm getting my birthday present to me!).


I hope it's that mahogany Traditional!

Ok I'm all caught up, it is! Nice.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There were 2 LP Specials (Juniors?) listed in the Kanata store... anyone here get them?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I hope it's that mahogany Traditional!


That's the one. Dude in the store told her that was the big popular item and that it played really well. She beat a fat guy to the front of the line who seemed a bit pissed off, turns out he was there for a trumpet for his daughter. Some other dude in line behind her got excited when her debit card topped out at $1000 (daily limit) until the sales guy told her she could just put down a deposit and go to the bank to sort it out. Should be in the mail on Monday - she's cute so the Long & McQuade guy even gave her a box and packing material to send it out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Visited 3 L&Ms. Oshawa only had one item of interest for me and it was long gone by the time I got there. Next was Pickering where I was surprised to find the Aston Spirit mic that I wanted - opened the box to discover that it had been dropped on its head from considerable height. Pass. Markham had more items that I was interested in, but they were lower priority - mostly gone, but I picked up a 3-space Clydesdale rack and one of the many $58 SM58s, which cleaned up pretty good with a spare grille that I had kicking around. Not a great haul, but got the car out of the driveway for a much needed run.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Your guitar looks even better @greco!!!



greco said:


> I got one that looks like this at the Cambridge L&M...
> View attachment 380095


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

The only item of interest I had is in my province but not local. I called in some week ago to ask for some pictures before I bought it but they couldn't find it and never got back to me. I called a week later and they said it might be an item for the attic sale. I called in today and I was quoted $100 MORE than previously and they can ship it for a charge when the local store said they can transfer it over with just a deposit. I'm glad some of you guys are finding good deals, but I'm just going to wait for BF sale and buy something brand new. Warranty is worth more than a few hundred bucks to me considering L&M don't keep their stock in the best shape and I've had use warranty more than I want.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

There’s a 1979 Traynor YGL-3 212 combo at L&M East Calgary for $549…….


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Jalexander said:


> I lucked out and got the $1099 ES-335. Unfortunately it has a crack, so I’m considering returning it.
> View attachment 380091


Hmm not surprised . It would take something like that to get it down to such a low price.

You will have to decide if it’s something you can live with or have a luthier fix the crack and refinish. The second one will not be cheap I expect but could be an interesting project.

There is never any free lunch unfortunately I have found with these dump the old inventory sales.

If it’s a good player it’s a score .
If that’s all that’s wrong with it , take a couple of weeks to warm up to it if you can return it 
It does not look that bad from the picture.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Tim Plains said:


> Most of their sales suck. Reduce the price on a bunch of overpriced used gear, but still keep it overpriced, and call it a sale. Garbage.





OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> Most of the time I have gone in , most of it is the second rate stuff they can’t move as there is something wrong with it that the general used rack can’t sell .
> generally usually priced still too high and if it’s priced well , take a really good look as I could bet dollars there is something wrong with it on account for the low price.





jaydubz said:


> I find Long and Mcquade sales very underwhelming. Many other local shops do better sales more often and their new items are in worse condition than used stuff I've seen or bought on craigslist.


Seems like we have a lot of happy customers for a crappy sale of second rate merchandise.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Seems like we have a lot of happy customers for a crappy sale of second rate merchandise.





BlueRocker said:


> Seems like we have a lot of happy customers for a crappy sale of second rate merchandise.


Time will tell , 😊 the Kanata 335 deal has a crack on the top and the buyer is already considering returning.

It always depends on an individuals threshold for dealing with what is wrong with the discounted gear. There is never any free lunch.

I have been to a lot of these blowouts and what I said about a lot of the gear has issues and they can’t move it through normal sales is generally correct .
If your ok with dealing or living with the issue it’s a score .


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> Hmm not surprised . It would take something like that to get it down to such a low price.
> 
> You will have to decide if it’s something you can live with or have a luthier fix the crack and refinish. The second one will not be cheap I expect but could be an interesting project.
> 
> ...


I’m trying to figure out if it’s in the finish or a crack in the wood. If it’s just the finish I’m not too fussed.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

One of my scores (Schecter Corsair) has a twisted neck  Immediate return.


----------



## Coheed (Jun 9, 2021)

To the guy who scored the DOD Carcosa from the Winnipeg location…well done; beat me to it. If, for some reason, you don’t love it; I can take it off your hands!!!


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

dmc69 said:


> One of my scores (Schecter Corsair) has a twisted neck  Immediate return.


That's too bad. Too bad you can't expect a store to disclose such a thing. Sorry you wasted your time.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

DC23 said:


> That's too bad. Too bad you can't expect a store to disclose such a thing. Sorry you wasted your time.


It's no biggie. You get some, you lose some. I've gotten many great deals from L&M before. 

I will say though, they are a ittle bit rusty this year. My fiancee picked up a bass and they forgot to give her the case that's written on the tag. My brother asked for a Korean Squier strat - they gave him a lefty (!) Chinese Affinity and denied ever having a Korean Squier. We had to go to their list and give them the description/serial they had posted themselves to get that sorted out. And then I got a lemon with the twisted neck. Small sample size, but 3/3 on my side for mess ups. 

But I also lucked out with a Gretsch Electromatic G5422T. Even that has its own quirk! It's missing the pickguard.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

The old Fender Antigua Strat at the Toronto Bloor St. store disappeared very fast - an excellent deal at $1,999.99. Expect to see it for sale at Shyboy soon, for more.

The Gibson L-4CES at the Toronto Bloor St. store disappeared very fast as well - an excellent deal at a mere $3,999.99.


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Seems like we have a lot of happy customers for a crappy sale of second rate merchandise.


No need to stan for a retailer. Nothing wrong with consumers looking out for the best deals, and L&M deals are just not that good. There was a local store that had blanket 15% off all regular price items, Taylor 814ce DLX for $4300, and Silver Sky for $2500 (among other amazing deals like brand new Fender/Gibson custom shops for 20-25+% off) last year for Black Friday. I regretted not buying everything I wanted right there. Even Cosmo Music had a 15% blanket discount for BF for most brands last year. I doubt we will see anything that great this year considering the stock shortage. I am hoping there will be at least some deals for BF this year though.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Visited 3 L&Ms. Oshawa only had one item of interest for me and it was long gone by the time I got there. Next was Pickering where I was surprised to find the Aston Spirit mic that I wanted - opened the box to discover that it had been dropped on its head from considerable height. Pass. Markham had more items that I was interested in, but they were lower priority - mostly gone, but I picked up a 3-space Clydesdale rack and one of the many $58 SM58s, which cleaned up pretty good with a spare grille that I had kicking around. Not a great haul, but got the car out of the driveway for a much needed run.


Was the AC15 still available at Markham?

I was lazy and only went to Pickering. Actually managed to show some restraint. 2 wampler pedals were priced pretty well. Tumnus Deluxe and Latitude Deluxe. Both were $150. They were still there earlier if anyone is interested.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

fretzel said:


> Was the AC15 still available at Markham?
> 
> I was lazy and only went to Pickering. Actually managed to show some restraint. 2 wampler pedals were priced pretty well. Tumnus Deluxe and Latitude Deluxe. Both were $150. They were still there earlier if anyone is interested.


Amps weren't on my radar, so I didn't even look. Of the stuff that was on my radar, pretty much everything that was priced to sell sold. I'm pretty sure I only got the Clydesdale rack because it was in an odd spot in the store - I had already checked out when I saw it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Amps weren't on my radar, so I didn't even look. Of the stuff that was on my radar, pretty much everything that was priced to sell sold. I'm pretty sure I only got the Clydesdale rack because it was in an odd spot in the store - I had already checked out when I saw it.


Nice when an item gets overlooked. Pickering still had most of what I was looking at but I just wasn't feeling it. I actually picked up a Pod Go at regular price. Wanted one for a bit now. 


Thanks for the info.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I went fairly early to our local L&M Attic sale and I wasn't impressed. $100 off $2K guitars (I can easily negotiate that on a normal day), used volume pedals for $100 (new = $130). Nothing I wanted was on sale, a disappointment.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Halifax store had Dean Markley strings for $3.99 today, but they were 9-42 so had to pass. I noticed the for sale section here is loading up with some of the better deals from the attic sale before the ink is dry on the receipts. Hope the performance warranty is transferable (it should be for a 235% markup).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I noticed the for sale section here is loading up with some of the better deals from the attic sale before the ink is dry on the receipts. Hope the performance warranty is transferable (it should be for a 235% markup).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jaydubz said:


> No need to stan for a retailer. Nothing wrong with consumers looking out for the best deals, and L&M deals are just not that good. There was a local store that had blanket 15% off all regular price items, Taylor 814ce DLX for $4300, and Silver Sky for $2500 (among other amazing deals like brand new Fender/Gibson custom shops for 20-25+% off) last year for Black Friday. I regretted not buying everything I wanted right there. Even Cosmo Music had a 15% blanket discount for BF for most brands last year. I doubt we will see anything that great this year considering the stock shortage. I am hoping there will be at least some deals for BF this year though.


15% off in Ontario means after they add 13% tax there is a 2% savings. I stick to used when possible.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I decided to skip it this year--I know they sometimes have stuff not listed online--which is why I usually still go even f nothing online interests me, but with a bunch of stuff going on in my life, and Covid stuff getting crazy again--I sat it out, as nothing online interested me, except stuff I can't afford at this time.

But cool to read what others found or what happened.

Hopefully next year it works out better.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

player99 said:


> 15% off in Ontario means after they add 13% tax there is a 2% savings. I stick to used when possible.


That’s not really how the math works for that situation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doubt it's attic related, but london south has a used USA schecter HSS superstrat for $1499. Smokin deal.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Travelled to Woodstock from Toronto to pick up a Vox AC10 for 399  Also ended up getting the one year warranty. Such a great amp!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> That’s not really how the math works for that situation.


They take off 15%, then tax you 13%. 

$1,000 x .15 = $850
$850 x 1.13 = $960.50
= a savings of $39.50

So not 2% difference, but 3.95%? I was off by $19.50? Enjoy the savings.
For me, this math keeps me from parting with my cash.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> They take off 15%, then tax you 13%.
> 
> $1,000 x .15 = $850
> $850 x 1.13 = $960.50
> ...


I get the point you’re trying to make but technically, the original and discounted price are both taxed, so...

$1000 - 15% discount = $850
$850 + 13% tax = *$960.50*

$1000 + 13% tax = *$1130*

So in reality, you’re Shelling out $960 for something that would have cost you $1130 before the sale. It’s still a shit deal, but you’re saving exactly 15%.
$960.50 / $1130 = 85%


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Winnipeg has 3 stores and absolutely zero items of interest. 

The state of online gear retailers in Canada is pathetic. When you look at the online game retailers in other parts of the world have going it's frustrating. The only reason L&M is able to still get away with their shitty website and online sales platform in 2021 is the Canadian distribution exclusivity deals that several major manufacturers have with them. (For example, USA Fender or Gibson dealers are not allowed to ship new product to Canada). 

You look at the USA and even the independent shops have an online presence. In the UK and they've got Andertons and Peach. Europe has Thomann. If a company like Sweetwater were to expand into Canada they'd put L&M out of business. 

Charging a customer $40 to have an instrument moved to another store within their own dealer network is absurd. OR I could go buy one online and get it shipped to my door for free. It just speaks to the, "We've always done it this way" mentality of the people running L&M.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree about the EU outlets. Some great items there we don't see here. 
Canada's biggest problem is we need about 150 million more people living here to support those sorts of big chain store discounts.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I agree about the EU outlets. Some great items there we don't see here.
> Canada's biggest problem is we need about 150 million more people living here to support those sorts of big chain store discounts.


It's not just the discounts. L&M's website is woefully dated. Their lack of competition in the Canadian market has allowed them to ignore the online experience. Even their used gear listings are usually a photo that looks like it was taken in the stock room using a Motorola flip phone from 2004. You look at what independent dealers in the USA have to do with their online stores (take a look at the websites for Dave's in Wisconsin, Wildwood, or Casino Guitars). 

It's clear L&M does not want you to buy anything off their website. They want you to come into one of their stores. Except every single time I venture into one of their stores for even the simplest things, they're usually out of stock or priced 20-30% higher than I can get it off the internet.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Except every single time I venture into one of their stores for even the simplest things, they're usually out of stock or priced 20-30% higher than I can get it off the internet.


Inventory issues I agree, however for context I went to four different hardware stores trying to find a 1/2 inch copper plumbing union. This is a 90 cent part that is sold out everywhere. Lots of non-essential things are in short supply, manufacturers have their own supply chain issues for the raw materials, suppliers out of business, low priority for shipping, etc.

I've not found L&M pricing to be that far out from elsewhere on the internet - maybe you shop better places than I do.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I get the point you’re trying to make but technically, the original and discounted price are both taxed, so...
> 
> $1000 - 15% discount = $850
> $850 + 13% tax = *$960.50*
> ...


You missed the part where I buy used and don't pay any taxes.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> I noticed the for sale section here is loading up with some of the better deals from the attic sale before the ink is dry on the receipts. Hope the performance warranty is transferable (it should be for a 235% markup).


I wish it could be possible to point this out in said threads. I would hate for unsuspecting buyers to get taken advantage of. If they're getting flipped so fast, and we're seeing a lot of examples with twisted necks and finish cracks as to why these items may be so significantly discounted, I doubt sellers would disclose these things and risk not making a quick buck.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> You missed the part where I buy used and don't pay any taxes.


or get a warranty.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

DC23 said:


> I wish it could be possible to point this out in said threads. I would hate for unsuspecting buyers to get taken advantage of. If they're getting flipped so fast, and we're seeing a lot of examples with twisted necks and finish cracks as to why these items may be so significantly discounted, I doubt sellers would disclose these things and risk not making a quick buck.


I posted a screenshot from the Oshawa location earlier in this thread - should be pretty easy to put 2 and 2 together. Seller even listed day of manufacture which matched the serial number in the screen shot. There's two guitars for sale that were purchased in Oshawa at the Attic sale.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

In the spirit of the thread, here's the 1990 ES-335 I scored for $2500. I think that was a great price (came with hard case and owner's manual) and I've never seen a white ES-335 before. Plus I love the natural colour aging from 31 years of use, with very little wear.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> There's two guitars for sale that were purchased in Oshawa at the Attic sale.


...by the same person, no less.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> You missed the part where I buy used and don't pay any taxes.


I almost always buy used too.
But no, I didn't miss the part where we were talking about stores discounting the items so, subject to tax.

You can't say "you discount something 15% and then charge me 13% tax meaning only a 2% savings" when they'd be adding the 13% tax in both cases.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BDoubleG said:


> In the spirit of the thread, here's the 1990 ES-335 I scored for $2500. I think that was a great price (came with hard case and owner's manual) and I've never seen a white ES-335 before. Plus I love the natural colour aging from 31 years of use, with very little wear.
> 
> View attachment 380376


That's a very nice looking 335 congrats!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I almost always buy used too.
> But no, I didn't miss the part where we were talking about stores discounting the items so, subject to tax.
> 
> You can't say "you discount something 15% and then charge me 13% tax meaning only a 2% savings" when they'd be adding the 13% tax in both cases.


When people say how much they paid or what something is selling for do they say $1,000 or $1,130?

The guy who bought the white 335 in post # 140 said it was $2,500. Was that with the tax or without? I bet he really forked over $2,825.
Stores and buyers always talk about the sticker price, not the final taxed amount.

Just pay your f***ing taxes. lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> or get a warranty.


I have no problem not having a warranty. I have bought tens of thousands of dollars worth of musical gear, and rarely new. I have had a couple of things break that I can't get fixed but if I had bought them new the warranty would have run out anyway. I did buy a mic recently for almost $2K and bought new because it's impossible to know if the used mic is 100% and hasn't been dropped or damaged slightly where it still works but not as well as a new or undamaged one, plus the used ones were only a few hundred less than new...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> When people say how much they paid or what something is selling for do they say $1,000 or $1,130?
> 
> The guy who bought the white 335 in post # 140 said it was $2,500. Was that with the tax or without? I bet he really forked over $2,825.
> Stores and buyers always talk about the sticker price, not the final taxed amount.
> ...


I’m not here to argue one way or the other. You’re the one that busted out math, percentages, formulas ‘n shit to say a store giving a 15% discount on a $1000 item was only really 2% because there’s 13% tax, like there was magically no tax on the original $1000 price.

I don’t have the crayons to make it any simpler.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m not here to argue one way or the other. You’re the one that busted out math, percentages, formulas ‘n shit to say a store giving a 15% discount on a $1000 item was only really 2% because there’s 13% tax, like there was magically no tax on the original $1000 price.
> 
> I don’t have the crayons to make it any simpler.


Enjoy paying your taxes, your delusional idea that you are getting a deal and arguing about the differences. I see the usual jackels are agreeing with you lol. PAY YOUR TAXES!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you even read what people have to say BEFORE you reply? I would explain what he was trying to say to you but somehow I feel it would be a waste of my time. Is ignorance really bliss?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> I would explain what he was trying to say to you but somehow I feel it would be a waste of my time.


I'll lend you my nephews crayons.


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you! I had never actually seen one in white before so I’m pretty amped!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...by the same person, no less.


 And with a very hefty markup.. wow


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Didn't go this year, there was nothing of interest on their inventory list and frankly, I might have enough guitars by now.

W.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

King Loudness said:


> ...and frankly, I might have enough guitars by now.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

If we won't call it out publicly can someone at least PM me the items we're talking about in the classifieds that items being flipped?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> If we won't call it out publicly can someone at least PM me the items we're talking about in the classifieds that items being flipped?


I believe it is these that everyone is referring to?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is going in the mail tomorrow, should have it next week hopefully


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I almost always buy used too.
> But no, I didn't miss the part where we were talking about stores discounting the items so, subject to tax.
> 
> You can't say "you discount something 15% and then charge me 13% tax meaning only a 2% savings" when they'd be adding the 13% tax in both cases.


Depends which province you're in--for the percent that is--I would only pay GST.
But the rest still applies
Tax either way if buying form a store as opposed to private sale.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Under five days from Belleville to rural Nova Scotia!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Guitar arrived today. It's in really good shape, but it needs a new nut. The good news is I found $100 worth of genuine Gibson parts in the case.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Guitar arrived today. It's in really good shape, but it needs a new nut. The good news is I found $100 worth of genuine Gibson parts in the case.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Guitar arrived today. It's in really good shape, but it needs a new nut. The good news is I found $100 worth of genuine Gibson parts in the case.
> 
> View attachment 381339


You forgot the guitar pics


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice looking...I'm insanely jealous but won't hold it against you. 
Stupid question.. is the top a separate piece of mahogany glued onto the back piece? Or it's a solid thick chunk shaped into a les paul top? And does it make it lighter?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My understanding is the guitar is chambered and the Mahogany cap is done the same way they do the maple caps, so glued to the back. Haven't weighed it yet but it seems light. The 57 Classic / Classic + combination seems to work well in the all Mahogany guitar.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Guitar arrived today. It's in really good shape, but it needs a new nut. The good news is I found $100 worth of genuine Gibson parts in the case.
> 
> View attachment 381339


Lucky! I’ve been wondering about replacing the speed knobs on the ES335 I nabbed with witch hats.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> I asked if I was going to have to compete with online if I wanted to line up. They said they weren't doing it this year. He said last year, for example, they had about 60 items sold online so not only was their back room full, but they just aren't set up for shipping on that scale.
> 
> Plus, the items that get snapped up online are the ones that normally sell right away, in person. Even without online, by guess is they probably would have sold 50 of those 60 items anyway with a lot less work.


I was told that you could call stores and buy over the phone. On the morning of the sale the stores received an email telling them that wouldn't be allowed. 

I've never had another retailer tell me I couldn't buy over the phone, just L&M. I got into it with Steve Long about it and am now on a self-imposed boycott. It is damned near impossible to boycott them completely, so mine will involve buying as little as possible from them. So from now on they will be my last choice rather than my first choice.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

colchar said:


> I was told that you could call stores and buy over the phone. On the morning of the sale the stores received an email telling them that wouldn't be allowed.
> 
> I've never had another retailer tell me I couldn't buy over the phone, just L&M. I got into it with Steve Long about it and am now on a self-imposed boycott. It is damned near impossible to boycott them completely, so mine will involve buying as little as possible from them. So from now on they will be my last choice rather than my first choice.


Between Reverb, Amazon, and other online options I've had little or no reason to set foot in an L&M in a long time. Their rental game is strong though.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Between Reverb, Amazon, and other online options I've had little or no reason to set foot in an L&M in a long time. Their rental game is strong though.


Yep I hear ya...if the guys at my local L&M were not really good to me I'd probably be buying mostly online as well. They have helped me find some deals from other stores quite a few times the past year and the cost of shipping is much much cheaper than what I'd pay through reverb or ebay for something used.


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Did someone here nab the 2017 Custom Shop SG in Port Coquitlam? It was 2700, would've nabbed it if I didn't already have a closet overflow.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The thing with boycotting L & M, we need them more than they need us on an individual level. Now if we could organize a nation boycott then perhaps. But if one pissed off guy is out on his lawn screaming with his fist in the air they are not really that bothered. They are very very rich. I asked in Kanata and they do own the entire mall. They have around 80 stores and their policy is to own the property. The Long Brothers must have been good at monopoly when they were kids.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I posted a screenshot from the Oshawa location earlier in this thread - should be pretty easy to put 2 and 2 together. Seller even listed day of manufacture which matched the serial number in the screen shot. There's two guitars for sale that were purchased in Oshawa at the Attic sale.


I love it when people list date of manufacture as if guitars are built in a day. All the date in a serial number indicates is the day the serial number was applied.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Do you even read what people have to say BEFORE you reply? I would explain what he was trying to say to you but somehow I feel it would be a waste of my time. Is ignorance really bliss?


If ignorance is bliss then he's a a state of perpetual nirvana.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

player99 said:


> The thing with boycotting L & M, we need them more than they need us on an individual level. Now if we could organize a nation boycott then perhaps. But if one pissed off guy is out on his lawn screaming with his fist in the air they are not really that bothered. They are very very rich. I asked in Kanata and they do own the entire mall. They have around 80 stores and their policy is to own the property. The Long Brothers must have been good at monopoly when they were kids.



I never said my boycott would bother them. It was a matter of principle to me, not a means of affecting them.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> This is going in the mail tomorrow, should have it next week hopefully
> 
> View attachment 380691


Good, you were really short a LP, it will fill a big void!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I like to check out L&M in January when they sell the rental gear, I have found some good equipment at a reasonable price with a 90 day warranty .


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Xevyn said:


> Yep I hear ya...if the guys at my local L&M were not really good to me I'd probably be buying mostly online as well. They have helped me find some deals from other stores quite a few times the past year and the cost of shipping is much much cheaper than what I'd pay through reverb or ebay for something used.


You know, L and M have been really good to me as well......there are good deals to fenagle occasionally..right place at the right time type thing. Haven't bought gtrs in forever from L and M, but a LOT of studio equipment and had great dealings.

I'm thankful they exist, but I do have to say the Canadian prices on gtrs in general is not in-step with everybody else...I am always wondering why it costs SO SO much more in Canada to buy new gtrs....its like thousands more.....I guess its a numbers/volume thing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ssdeluxe said:


> You know, L and M have been really good to me as well......there are good deals to fenagle occasionally..right place at the right time type thing. Haven't bought gtrs in forever from L and M, but a LOT of studio equipment and had great dealings.


My relationship with the guys at my local store, some of whom are friends of mine, is a major factor in me not going full out in my boycott.




> I'm thankful they exist, but I do have to say the Canadian prices on gtrs in general is not in-step with everybody else...I am always wondering why it costs SO SO much more in Canada to buy new gtrs....its like thousands more.....I guess its a numbers/volume thing.



I was checking Guitar Center's used inventory today and once the exchange rate was factored in prices for used '61 Reissue SGs were not out of whack with what we pay.


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

L&M is what it is. Canada is a large but sparsely populated country. Yes most people live in a handful of cities but there's great distance between each of them. As a result it's costly to run a chain where you need to constantly ship between stores to keep the supply chain going.

Because of the border we don't benefit from competition from US store either, and we're too isolated from the rest of the world to benefit from other countries' supply chains.

Here in BC there's some competition from Tom Lee, but that's because they benefit from having presence in China and primarily focusing on pianos. It's good that they often carry B-Stock guitars but they don't try to outcompete in MSRP.

I've learned to get most of my guitars from classifieds and patronize smaller stores that carries brands L&M doesn't or do good tech work.


----------

